# PB CONNEXION WIFI AVEC IMAC



## babounette05 (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à ma question sur le forum, aussi je vous soumets mon pb.

Je possède l'Imac (avec la boule) Mac OS X version 10.4.11 / processeur 1.25 GHZ POWER PC G4.

J'ai déjà été connectée en WIFI il y a qq années et ça fonctionnait.

Les quelques années suivantes, je suis revenue en connexion avec "fil".

Je reviens à une connexion wifi mais sans succès.

J'ai une box (routeur) NETGEAR - Un FAI dans les DOM-TOM : DOMACCESS. 

Mon ami n'a lui, aucun problème avec son macbook pour la connexion WIFI. Il a installé le routeur, un réseau wifi maison est apparu, il a tapé le code et puis tout fonctionne.

J'ai fait de même avec mon téléphone LG GD880, le réseau wifi maison apparaît, je rentre le code et puis tout fonctionne.

Mais avec mon imac, impossible. Le réseau wifi maison apparaît, je le sélectionne, je rentre le code, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Ca a fonctionné sur un réseau "DEFAULT", sans taper de code, pendant qq heures, mais depuis plusieurs jours impossible de s'y reconnecter.

Quand je fais un diagnostic réseau, voilà ce que l'on peut lire :

AIRPORT : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
REGLAGES AIRPORT : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
REGLAGES RESEAU : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
FAI : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
INTERNET : échec (voyant lumineux rouge)
SERVEUR : échec (voyant lumineux rouge)

J'ai surfé sur plusieurs sites pour essayer de trouver une réponse mais sans succès.

HELP...
MERCI de me m'aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------

PRECISIONS :

C'est quand je fais un diagnostic réseau *DEFAULT*, que l'on peut lire :
AIRPORT : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
REGLAGES AIRPORT : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
REGLAGES RESEAU : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
FAI : ok (voyant lumineux vert)
INTERNET : échec (voyant lumineux rouge)
SERVEUR : échec (voyant lumineux rouge)

En revanche quand je fais un diagnostic réseau *WIFI MAISON*, seul le voyant AIRPORT est vert, tous les autres critères sont rouges.


----------



## babounette05 (12 Octobre 2010)

J'ai constaté que pas mal de gens avaient lu mon message. Merci d'y avoir consacré du temps. Mais y'a t'il quelqu'un qui peut m'aider ???


----------



## Brenn (13 Octobre 2010)

salut, j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard, mais j'ai eu le même problème que toi aujourd'hui, et la solution est ici


----------



## babounette05 (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton message Brenn, mais je n'y parviens pas.
Peut-être parce que j'ai la version mac OS X 10.4.11

_* 1. Menu pomme, preferences système, réseau.
2. Si le verrou dans le coin inférieur gauche est fermé, cliquez dessus, puis entrez votre mot de passe.
* 3. Selectionnez la connexion pour laquelle vous voulez configurer le DNS public google: Par exemple:
* * * * ** Pour changer les réglages Ethernet , selectionnez Ethernet intégré,
* * * * ** Pour changer les réglages pour une connection sans fil, selectionnez Airport,_  : 

JUSQUE LÀ çA VA.

_et cliquez sur Avancé_ : JE N'AI PAS DE POSSIBILITE DE CLIQUER SUR AVANCÉ

_* 4. Onglet DNS._
 JE N'AI PAS D'ONGLET DNS  MAIS TCP/IP OU PPPoE OU APPLETALK OU PROXYS


DONC DANS CES CONDITIONS JE NE PEUX PAS SUIVRE TES EXPLICATIONS SUIVANTES :
_* 5. cliquez sur + pour remplacer une adresse préexistente, ou ajoutez l'adresse ip de google en haut de a liste: 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4.
* 6. Cliquez sur appliquer et OK.
* 7. Testez votre connection_

SORRY PEUX TU ADAPTER TON EXPLICATION EN FONCTION DE MA VERSION, OU SI QUELQU'UN PEUX ME VENIR EN AIDE... MERCI


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Octobre 2010)

babounette05 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à ma question sur le forum, aussi je vous soumets mon pb.
> 
> ...



On est deux à vivre cette situation. _J'ai surfé sur plusieurs sites pour essayer de trouver une réponse mais sans succès._
Cela se présente de façon aléatoire. Je n'ai pas d'explication valable. Ce serait des faiblesses passagères de la part du réseau du Fournisseur d' Accès Internet (VOO en Belgique) ... Moi je fais avec et j'attend les progrès de la technologie ...


----------



## Sabel (15 Octobre 2010)

J'avais le même problème avec Belgacom.

Ce qui a marché pour moi:

-Eliminer ta connexion airport dans le panneau configuration réseau
-Eliminer dans le trousseau d'accès ta clef wep ou wpa de ta connexion
-Rechercher les réseaux wifi autour de toi (tu vas donc avoir ton réseau protégé)
-Mettre l'airport en première position dans la liste (avant ethernet, bluetooth,...)
-ré-enregistrer ta clef wep ou wpa

C'est peut-être une solution...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Octobre 2010)

*Sabel, merci pour tes infos mais ...
*Merci de préciser (mes questions en rouge):

-Eliminer ta connexion airport dans le panneau configuration réseau
Tu veux probablement dire dans les "PREFERENCES SYSTEME" .Mais alors je n'ai plus de WI FI ? 

-Eliminer dans le trousseau d'accès ta clef wep ou wpa de ta connexion
-Rechercher les réseaux wifi autour de toi (tu vas donc avoir ton réseau protégé)
Comment les chercher et que faire ensuite quand je les ai localisés ?

-Mettre l'airport en première position dans la liste (avant ethernet, bluetooth,...)
Est-ce que tu parles de la colonne de gauche de RESEAU dans PREFERENCES SYSTEMES ?

-ré-enregistrer ta clef wep ou wpa


----------



## Sabel (15 Octobre 2010)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> *Sabel, merci pour tes infos mais ...
> *Merci de préciser (mes questions en rouge):
> 
> -Eliminer ta connexion airport dans le panneau configuration réseau
> ...



ATTENTION: c'est une possible solution (qui a marché pour moi), rien n'est garanti et pas d'inquiétude rien ne s'effacera par "hasard", pas de conséquences faucheuses!


----------



## babounette05 (24 Octobre 2010)

Ta solution n'a pas fonctionné pour moi, mais merci quand même Sabel.

Mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu, malheureusement pour moi, même si la connexion au réseau "DEFAULT" fonctionne de temps en temps ?????!!!!! 

Ca reste un mystère pour moi :rose: mais peut-être pas pour d'autres


----------

